# Chicken



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

???


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I'm out of touch, wassat then?


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

```
Posted by: Jam Posted on: Today at 1:00pm 
I'm out of touch, wassat then?
```
Hey Jam,
You can only say that is you've got a sig pic that has the profile of a fat ladies arse with glasses......


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> ```
> Posted by: Jam Posted on: Today at 1:00pm
> I'm out of touch, wassat then? Â
> ```
> ...


indeed.. that's enough evidence for me.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

PhoTToniq,

Which of these is lurking inside those rear orifii?

http://www.meditech.ch/exoticthermoengi ... xete2.html


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Guy -

Even I think this is completely mental 









There was a picture of a little twingo car with a massive rocket sticking out of the back. Don't know what's happened to the site I was linking to... use your imagination if the picture aint there.
phoTToniq


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This is a fine rocket car!!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)




----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> ```
> Posted by: Jam Posted on: Today at 1:00pm
> I'm out of touch, wassat then? Â
> ```
> ...


really? i've always liked the look of my TTR ;D


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

...tonight Â ;D


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> ...tonight


You had us all holding our breath with that one 

Now can you roast it behind phoTToniq's after he's lit the afterburner?


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

and Egg


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

Nuggets


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

McSandwich


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

F...Bucket


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

..Tikka Masala


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Knobs.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...why won't you fight me?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

...the post.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

...one hour before the flight ;D


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

> Knobs.


What are Chicken Knobs? I've heard of Cocks, but not these new-fangled things!


----------

